#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Teaching past after sixty

## Jools

In the years since I've moved here, I've always heard that sixty is the mandatory retirement age for everyone and you cannot work past sixty, regardless of health or how young you may appear. Many expats still try to tell me that there are exceptions, but I have heard of nothing verifiable. I am happy not working and have enough money, but I have a relative in the United States who desperately needs my help and I would happily teach English in order to help someone who is truly deserving. I do have a Masters Degree and some very limited experience teaching media on the university level. Is the "no work over sixty" rule set in stone, or can exceptions be made?  Any comments appreciated. For the record, I am 68.

----------


## Neverna

> In the years since I've moved here, I've always heard that sixty is the mandatory retirement age for everyone and you cannot work past sixty, regardless of health or how young you may appear. Many expats still try to tell me that there are exceptions, but I have heard of nothing verifiable. I am happy not working and have enough money, but I have a relative in the United States who desperately needs my help and I would happily teach English in order to help someone who is truly deserving. I do have a Masters Degree and some very limited experience teaching media on the university level. Is the "no work over sixty" rule set in stone, or can exceptions be made?  Any comments appreciated. For the record, I am 68.


It is possible for a foreigner to work in Thailand aged over 60. I have known some people who have.

----------


## Happy As Larry

Yes, it is possible. An exception must be asked for. Not usually a problem if the individual is wanted by the institution. However it is much easier if you are already working at the institution when you hit 60.
When unknown to the institution, the age would be a  big red flag and it would be my opinion that it would be difficult to find a position.

If you are able to use connections then it is possible.

----------


## marcusb

I have worked with 3 people over 60 in the past years. One got hired at 70 and the school loved him, he worked there for 2 years. 

 One obstacle they had was Thai SS does not cover them working past 60 so they had to prove they had their own insurance.  Also cannot work on a retirement visa so 2 of them changed to non B the other stayed on retirement and worked for cash.

----------


## aging one

Hard to get hired if you are over 60 but continuing to work has not been a problem for me...

----------


## nidhogg

It really depends upon the position, and most importantly, where the money is coming from.

If it is government money, then basically, no  ( there is one exception, but that does not apply here).

However, if not government money, then yes.  But at 68 you will be pushing it to get a job.

----------


## cyrille

...particularly one with a salary that can make a difference to the welfare of someone in the US.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Is the "no work over sixty" rule set in stone


I am over 60 and was awarded a work permit to work in Thailand by the Thai Government.

----------


## cyrille

> I am over 60 and was *awarded* a work permit to work in Thailand by the Thai Government.


 :smiley laughing: ....

----------


## Mex

It would be fascinating to find out why Cherylle finds that amusing..

----------


## mark45y

I get job offers every day and I'm on a retirement visa and over 70.  No one seems to care least of all the government.  I've worked in Thailand for 10 years and had my money deposited in a Thai bank account by a Thai government agency.  But that was 8 years ago and maybe things were different.  Since I have worked and been retired in Thailand I must say I prefer not working.  There are a lot of ,what is the Aussie word dibba dobbers, around here.  I trust the Thais but you have to watch out for those shady expats.

----------


## nidhogg

> It would be fascinating to find out why Cherylle finds that amusing..


Probably because its bloody funny.......

----------


## Maanaam

> It would be fascinating to find out why Cherylle finds that amusing..


No, not fascinating,  rather droll common knowledge. Do keep up.
Cyrille is not alone in his amusement, I'm sure.  :Smile:

----------


## Jools

> ...particularly one with a salary that can make a difference to the welfare of someone in the US.



The assumption seems to be that if I can toss my relative four or five hundred USD per month by working, then he would be better off with *nothing*. In his situation, any amount of money would help and there are a few other family members willing to pitch it and do their share. I am not planning to be the sole support of this relative. Having SOMETHING is always better than NOTHING.

----------


## cyrille

Fair enough.

Good luck.

----------


## Mex

> Probably because its bloody funny.......


 Someone is going to have to explain this to me; I still don't get it. Or are you all members of a giggle twig smoking sect?

----------


## Mex

Alternatively you have just proven that abortions are not always terminal.

----------


## quengil

It's always possible as long as you are white and English is your native language.

----------


## Loy Toy

> It would be fascinating to find out why Cherylle finds that amusing..


Syble is Simple is Cherylle is a dick!

Let him crack on in his little sand box!  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Where was the ceremony when you were 'awarded' your work permit, LT?

Did you get to stand on a podium?

 :goldcup: 



 ::doglol::

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Where do you work out of these days Simple?

Legal or Illegal I doubt you care too much about hey mucker?

An update about your graft to despondency would be appreciated!  :Smile:  

Cheers!  :smiley laughing:

----------


## david44

> ^ Where do you work out of these days Simple?
> 
> Legal or Illegal I doubt you care too much about hey mucker?
> 
> An update about your graft to despondency would be appreciated!  
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


That's very personal poser pieman, if you read recent posts I think it was him or harry or one of the others in the sandpit  has some connection With Sudan Movementss , which I believe is a joint denture with BeardLowDrinker an online  Exlax , I orphan see their adverts popup

----------


## cyrille

> Legal or Illegal I doubt you care too much about hey mucker?
> 
> An update about your graft to despondency would be appreciated


Still making shit up and not making sense I see, lightweight.  :Very Happy: 

But no pics of the recent fundraising extravaganza? 

Hiding your light under a bushel again? 

 ::doglol::

----------

